# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  DannyCool's Workbook

## DannyCool

Starting Today!

----------


## DannyCool

*Record the times that you naturally go to bed and wake-up, and list it in your workbook:
*

12 midnight to 8am
*
Do reality checks whenever you experience something weird throughout the day, and list it in your workbook:*

Saw a friend I had not seen in ages. I was awake.

Was in a shop I had not been in before. I was awake.

Did lots of other reality checks at different times checking my hands.

*Write a list for why you want to lucid dream (for motivation), and plan out what you want to do in your next lucid dream.*

1. I want freedom of choice.
2. I want to stop running towards whatever goal I am attached to like work or college and just stop even for a second or two.

*Establish a night-time routine (Include reading your dream journal, making sure to leave your DJ open to a blank page for quicker dictations).*

I have started writing my journal in the morning again.  :smiley: 

I am looking at my eyelids before I sleep so that I can work towards DEILD and not wake up too much.

I am doing my mantra before I go to sleep for a DILD.

I am spending time on Dreamviews plus relaxing before sleep.

----------


## DannyCool

*Do reality checks whenever you experience something weird throughout the day, and list it in your workbook:
*
It was absolutely lashing rain this morning when I woke up but more flowers had bloomed on my plants! I was awake.

*Write a list for why you want to lucid dream (for motivation), and plan out what you want to do in your next lucid dream.*

1. I will be lucid in my dreams.
2. I want to learn from my dreams.

----------


## DannyCool

*Study up on all of the induction techniques listed here and find one that suits you.
Practice your chosen induction technique for at least 2 weeks (although longer is preferred) before changing it to something else or ruling out that it's not working.
Continue to post all of your experiences, even failed ones, into your workbook.

Optional:
Discuss your chosen technique with the teachers by posting in your workbook. There are lots of ways to go about each technique, we will be able help you find a method that suits you!
Choose a second (and possibly third) induction technique that compliments your first. For example, if you chose DILD you will also be able to perform WILD.
If possible, it is highly advised to include WBTB into your routine.*

I am choosing DILD with some MILD before sleep. After a week I will introduce WBTB and WILD.

----------


## DannyCool

Tonight I am going to DILD and MILD and enjoy an uninterupted sleep  :smiley:  I am going to remember my dream signs. I am going to go lucid. I will be fine. I have done it before. I must remember to be free and not attached to my story. If I could remember to be free instead of following the story of the dream. I do have awareness like everyone else and I can do it. This gives me an idea for a MILD. Ok so when I am in a big story, which I have been trying during the day, is just to know it is a dream and stop doing what I am doing. So I need a visual on that which I guess is me going somewhere doing something important to me. Ok I will try this and watch out for other signs too. Talk tomorrow. I am free. I am free. I am free. I am glad I am not writing tutorials!!!  :tongue2:

----------


## DannyCool

Well I slept all night and I was not too bothered about outcome in my last long dream before I woke up but I had no idea I was in a dream. I am not as serious about myself as I think I just need to recognise dream signs more. I do think my world is totally real and important but I am more relaxed then I give myself credit. I am just not cutting through through enough though as I am still in the dream but I think I have lightened up a bit. My reality checks during the day could be much more experiential and I could work more on incubating or MILD. Going to dream signs and reality check forums.

----------


## DannyCool

Hmmm might do a wbtb tonight... Ok im going to really focus on relaxing when I wake up. Must get the bedroom nice now. Talk tomorrow.

----------


## DannyCool

Made the bedroom so nice and beautiful and had great adventures last night. I had really powerful dreams in myon-rem sleep after about an hour where I was looking at different colour bubbles disappearing into my lucidity. Then I woke up in a bad mood and did not treat that with love and stayed awake for a little but slowly got back to the mantras etc. When I wake up out of this non-rem sleep I need to meet whatever is there with the love of lucidity. A bit like a DEILD. In fact that would just do the trick. I will practice looking at my eyelids again before I goto sleep tonight. I turned my alarm clock off without remembering last night so I need to put it father away tonight. Other than that it was a great night and had some nice dreams in the morning. I tried a WILD in the morning but I think I had had too much sleep. Forgot to book my meditation book by my bed for the WBTB. Also want to check up on my dream yoga book. Think I can do all that for tonight. I will go onto lesson 3 after the competition.

----------


## DannyCool

Just going to set up my room now. Now to check the dream yoga book. Ok. Ready to go!

----------


## DannyCool

Wow. Had a great nights sleep. Did everything I said but could have woke up more when the alarm clock went off. I am going to focus more on the dreaming than the dream as Dolphin says. More about that later. I will do my reality checks in this way today.

----------


## DannyCool

Woke up for my WBTB and I got out to the toilet which help me wake up enough to touch in with my awareness and get in a good sleep position for lucids. Forgot my breathing technique when I woke up the first time. I am not doing much incubating or MILD and will keep my RCs up today.

----------


## DannyCool

*Vegetarianism*

I was hanging out with my friend who has kindof dumped my recently IWL partly because he is going through some serious stuff with his own family and he is having a change of lifestyle. I am kindof happy this is happening because his attitude is different from mine. He likes fast cars, alcohol, cigars and women whereas I do admit I like all those things too but would rather not go there. So he was there and I think this hightened my awareness in the dream because he was running after wasps hitting them and then squeezing them but they would not die properly and were flying over to me to sting me. I was trying not to get angry even thoough the situation was crazy. I started telling him that if we are nice to beings in the world we can make a big difference but he just continued on. The next thing the same story just magnified into a full on War. I was protecting a group of people while a chopper landed in front of us. A load of men came out with full armour and some kind of machine gun I had never seen before. They captured the people and I managed to get away. They were not looking for me they were looking for the indigenous people to wipe out the spiritual culture and bring on the industrialisation. It was an Avatar type thing. I was suprised at how brave I was and not a bit scared. This makes me think that I must have had some level of lucidity but not recognised it was a dream. This is still taking things a little too seriously and fighting for a cause. I have a sense still that there is something to change and not fully in the dream. I then ran up a number of floors in an office block to let them know and try and find someone official. Of course this is a classic dream sign of running around in circles and not becoming lucid.

----------


## DannyCool

Going to incubate the eating one for tonight I'm getting hungry for a piece of iron. If I can remember the TOTM I will go lucid.

----------


## DannyCool

Keeping to regular sleep pattern. No stress. Will set alarm for 5 again. Started Hukif's reality check. Into a two month dedicated posting on dreamviews.

----------


## DannyCool

Competition coming up. I know I can boost my awareness for this competition. It is going to be awesome. Dreamviews rocks. :Bliss:  ::aphiusiscrazy::  :Bliss:

----------


## Smudgefish

Keep up the good work. Competition day is upon us.

----------


## NyxCC

Good luck guys!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## DannyCool

Going to start again with this with a wbtb tonight. We also try for a DILD and do some MILD. Will pick up the reality checks. I am doing the gravity one from time to time but am going to pick this up now and write in this journal every day.

----------


## Smudgefish

Snap - I've been finding it really difficult in the last few weeks (happened to co-incide with the competition unfortunately) and completely lost my drive, working long hours hasn't helped. Yesterday I decided I had to get back to it, did some RCs for the first time in weeks, and had my best recall ever this morning, and almost a DEILD.

Good luck with your renewed efforts!

----------


## DannyCool

Let's do this! Going for a wbtb again tonight.

----------


## DannyCool

Going to remember Hukif's reality check today  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

WBTB tonight plus usual pre bed prep. Happy Days.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

Succeed with a WBTB last night and journeled my dreams. Going to do the same tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

Did my wake back to bed and I did my best wild yet. It was like entering a different world straight from bed. It does take some patience. Now that I have a taste I am up for the challenge.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

So the last lesson on this tutorial is about developing awareness. No recall last night but I have logged the 3 not very short lucids I have had since on dreamviews. I might write these out and add some more as they happen. I get quite a few lucids and then I just wake up straight away and think oh ya I knew I was dreaming there like a flash lucid and I have a vague awareness during the first 3 to 4 hours of my sleep which is not so much filled with fast moving visuals and of course I have non-lucid dream recall. I know I want to work more on dream yoga and stabilisation and dream control. It is so wonderful all the things to learn thanks to my religion, spirituality and dreamviews. To complete the last lesson on this tutorial I am going to focus on dream yoga during the day and before I go to sleep. I am changing my sleep pattern at the moment so I don't want to do WBTBs maybe will just wake up for a moment with an alarm.

----------


## DannyCool

I am taking a break for a month love to everyone talk to you soon  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

See you soon!

----------


## DannyCool

ok so what can i do. more reality checks. form long term habits around dreaming. i will start off with going to sleep in the correct posture every day and 7 reality checks tomorrow. That is achievable. Ok i am not turning back to nothing again.

----------


## Smudgefish

Well done for coming back.

I have done something similar - 2 unprovoked lucid dreams have re-ignited my interest.

----------


## DannyCool

I have come to a stand still so the only option is Gravity RC. I am going from 21st June to 1st Oct.

Day 1:
The start was quite easy. I was able to feel the gravity everywhere almost all the time. The only thing that blocked me was like distractions about things I needed to think about. I lost it though in my sleep but my recall has been pretty good. There is a catch though as the thoughts do start to take over. This is not necessary as I have noticed that i can think a little only a little without loosing the gravity. 

Day 2.
Well after the first day of success I think there was a bit of a backlash from the mind as in i might have been repressing my thoughts too much. Having the gravity awareness while allowing the thoughts to flow through is the key. Now for example I want to do thinking about when will three months be up and when will I have this challenge complete. If I do that without getting too carried away I can keep my gravity. The most important thing is to keep the gravity constant as possible.

----------


## DannyCool

Day 3: As expected I have slacked off on Day 3 but this is the purpose of the journal. I did remember many times but it was not constant like in the previous days. Gravity has to be the number 1 way. This is a great reminder. Lots of activity is a distraction and also conversation but it does not have to be. I am aware of gravity again.

----------


## DannyCool

Day 4:

I am still going quite good and I have noticed a difference in my awareness. I am definetly more stable and am aware when my dreams start but often wake up at that point. I did engage in some negative emotions which have decrease my strength and ability to keep with the gravity. I am remembering the gravity rc and I think this is the main thing. Keeping up the journal here is vital. Dream recall has improved.

----------


## DannyCool

Day 5. Well my energy got depleted and found it way harder to remember or feel the gravity. i was slightly conscious of it but my weight or inner strength had been lost. I am not going to forget it though and will be able to keep it going.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Keep it up Danny! Love the idea of tracking your progress daily for the upcoming 3 months and focusing on a single goal. I remember couple of years ago we had this summer challenge where we would pick couple of goals and try to complete them by the end of summer. It was really good for our dreaming practices.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

> Keep it up Danny! Love the idea of tracking your progress daily for the upcoming 3 months and focusing on a single goal. I remember couple of years ago we had this summer challenge where we would pick couple of goals and try to complete them by the end of summer. It was really good for our dreaming practices.



Thank you NyxCC yes so today i had a slight awareness of gravity all day but my thoughts dominated mostly. It is so easy to get distracted but then again I wasn't working on it so hard that i will get a rebound like a did on day 2. If i pick up the concentration a bit now I might find the balance  :wink2:  .

----------


## DannyCool

Day 7: Well only slight awareness of gravity today and i feel that the emphasis is not enough so very gently i am going to have my beads with me and every time i remember i am not recognising the gravity i will count a bead. Very gently but consistently. As long as i keep the beads with me now i will be good for this task. I am also noticing that there is nothing more important than gravity rc even chasing women comes second place by a long shot to this. It is such a wonderful activity it is even more important than whether someone goes vegan or not or whether Trump gets voted in or not.

----------


## DannyCool

Starting at Day One again. Going to just work on my feet today to start off again. I will keep working on it again and again.

----------


## DannyCool

That was good yesterday. Today I will do legs and feet and the gravity with it.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

Day 4 of Gravity Part 2: Getting more skilled at this not at the level I had it know that it is there though.

----------


## Smudgefish

Just saw you posted a comment on my DJ thanks, so thought I would just put a note here.

I noticed that you are 'starting again'. I'm also trying to LD again having taken a long break, started again yesterday. Using hand and gravity RCs.

Good luck to you and keep us posted!

----------


## DannyCool

> Just saw you posted a comment on my DJ thanks, so thought I would just put a note here.
> 
> I noticed that you are 'starting again'. I'm also trying to LD again having taken a long break, started again yesterday. Using hand and gravity RCs.
> 
> Good luck to you and keep us posted!



Will Do Man. Ok so today I will do awareness of gravity in general and link it to my meditation.

----------


## DannyCool

Gravity is there all the time so I dont need to worry if it is there or not just to know that it is there and it is linked to my master and dream guide. It is the only thing I am thinking of today.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

Mindfulness as well will make this easier. Somehow my mindfulness has dropped a little.

----------


## NyxCC

Hey Danny! How is gravity related to your dream guide?

----------


## DannyCool

> Hey Danny! How is gravity related to your dream guide?



This was a helpful question. Gravity itself has nothing to do with my dream guide only that it is a constant. It is a constant feature of waking life. When I am not distracted I am aware of gravity. Now essentially my dream guide is lucidity. If I am aware of gravity and I am not distracted then I am lucid and I am connected to my dream guide. In a lucid dream my dream guide will give me instructions. Whether those instructions are true or not depends on whether I am truly lucid or not. As Tenzin Wangal points out that to have a dream that is not full of karmic imprints is the only way of really meeting your dream guide purely.

----------


## DannyCool

Ok since I was last online here I have had two lucid dreams so I must put my counter up to five. One was when I was in an airplane and it was getting all sort of emergency problems. It was very realistic. Just before we were going to crash and I thought I was going to die I knew it was a dream and woke up  :smiley: . The other was much longer but not as vivid. It was when I noticed my sister I realised it was not a dream. At the moment I am dreaming about how important it is to take responsibility. I think if I remember this during the dream I will go lucid instead of trying to play out the dream hoping things are going to be different.

----------


## DannyCool

Last night I had two different dreams. One was early in the morning and the other just before I got up. In the second one I could actually see myself in the mirror which I thought was quite cool except for the fact that I was missing a load of teeth. There seemed to be a lot to do with changing clothes as it featured in both dreams. In the first one John Cleese was taking his coat and jumper off and just throwing them away into puddles. I was trying to get him to help me down in a bunker. I attempted wild went to sleep mindfully and recorded in the middle of the night.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

Last night I fell asleep well and don't remember waking up all night. When I woke though I had a good recall of a dream which included my dream guide. I was in a desert and a retreat was being set up there. It was far away from anyone but that did not seem to matter. My dream guide stepped on my hand. I was right underneath my dream guide and this felt really good. He gave me some instructions about how to get my hand from under his foot! I did not do a WILD but did remember rcs yesterday.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

Last night went well again. The day before I did not do so much rcs but I fell asleep calmly and had a good dream which I remember as soon as I woke up. I know there are other dreams earlier on the night but maybe I will wake up to record them too. Both dreams were quite scary but with a lot of hope. I want to also remember that even though the dreams seemed real they were only dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

I woke with a start this morning as I was not expecting my son to run into the room and he seemed to have some pressing questions and then instantly my dreams disappeared. It is amazing our brain has the capacity to remember dreams anyway. Remembering improves the awareness during the dream so journaling does help a lot.

----------


## DannyCool

Think I am going to bed too late. I don't remember getting up during the night or else I must have been in a zombie state. I am going to do a challenge from an intro class member of 30 days recall. That is basically till Christmas. I will get a new dream journal and this time I will put colours and pictures in it. I am finished with the zombie like state and writing stuff into my journal that I cannot read.

----------


## DannyCool

I had my best recall in a long time last night with very good details. I want to get into waking up every 2 hrs roughly and changing posture as Tenzin Wangal recommends. I don't like waking up too early into the night. I think it was about 3 hrs in last night and that seemed right for me at the moment. Then I woke up at 4 and 5.30 but then could not fall back to sleep. Anyhow a good night.

----------


## DannyCool

Another good recall night. Woke up a few times which is handy and good for stabilising the mind. Saw one very obvious dream sign of a guy dropping his daughter off a small motorbike and then for some unknown reason his head was bent back on the ground which would never happen in real life. I just thought oh that is weird but it was showing me it is a dream. I was at various locations during my life but I must remember that I don't hang out there anymore so it must be a dream. I lead a simple life now and I know where I will be in general and it is not at these places.

----------


## NyxCC

Do you generally reflect during the day upon where you are and what you are doing? Getting into this habit can be of help in a dream.

----------


## DannyCool

Got a new dream journal today.  :smiley:  I will do what you say. I think I would enjoy that.  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

RCs went well today. Had a lucid moment or so during a dream where I knew something was up so I rcd but I did it by seeing could I fly or float and I couldn't so just went about the dream in the normal way.  I have started nose plugging now during the day.

----------


## DannyCool

RCs going well Dream Recall going well. Going to keep them both up until they are second nature then add something else.

----------


## NyxCC

Cool! How often do you RC? Are there any particular moments that you pay special attention to?

----------

